
WikiLeaks Founder on the Run, Chased by Turmoil - mattmaroon
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/24/world/24assange.html
======
variety
Well, checking in that much hardware (encrypted or no) on a commercial flight
is of course incredibly poor tradecraft.

